# A start on a Red Light District?



## downtowndeco (Aug 20, 2010)

A guitar player in one of my old bands told me about this club in Michigan called "The Boobie Hatch" & I always thought that was a hoot. Just for fun I banged out a set of signs & slapped them on our "Trackside Tavern" kit. People seem to like it so I'll run 25 sets of signs & box these up as a limited edition. It's available in HO, N & O Scales. Same retail price as the Trackside Tavern. Contact me off list if you have any interest. Also shown is the alternate version of Patterson's Hardware, "Luci Long's Tattoo". This is also available in HO, N & O Scales. get 'em both & you could really get a good head start on your red light district.





































Randy Pepprock
Downtown Deco
www.downtowndeco.com (site)
[email protected] (email)
406-273-0942


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

That first place looks awfully familiar ...


----------



## Nolan (Aug 4, 2011)

Was just thinking the same thing but that was many decades back.hwell:


----------

